# How to deodorize silicone ice cube trays



## IrishLass (Jan 26, 2017)

This PSA is for those that use silicone ice cube trays that are cursed with the smell freezer-burn to such an extent that your ice cubes come out of them tasting awful because you left the trays sitting in the freezer for weeks or months on end, and not a single one of the tricks you have tried to remove the stank (vinegar soaks, baking soda soaks, etc..) have been successful so far. 

Instead of throwing the stinky trays out in defeat (and disgust) and buying new ones, here's a trick (below) that I read about today and just tried out with 100% success this afternoon. I'm happy to report that after employing the trick, my trays no longer have any freezer-burn stank, or any other kind of stank at all for that matter either. They smell gloriously of nothing now. Yippie! :clap:

The trick: I simply baked the trays in my oven @ 350F/177C. 

For how long you ask? Well, I saw 2 different lengths of time posted on two different sites. One blogger said they let theirs bake for 2 hours with success, and another blogger said they baked theirs for one hour with success (after he first still noticed a bit of lingering stink at the 30-minute mark and the 45 minute mark). I decided to go ahead and split the difference by baking mine for 90 minutes, which worked out great for me. 

Fair warning, though- if you try this, be prepared for your kitchen to smell strongly of freezer-burn for a good portion of the baking time, so open the windows and doors if you can. Thankfully, I had some yard work to do, so I just busied myself outside in the fresh air for most of the duration, and when the 90 minutes was up, I took the trays outside to cool off. After about 15 minutes or so, I took a sniff and was so happy to discover that they were 100% stink-free! WooHoo!

Hopefully, this will help someone else having the same problem with their silicone ice cube trays.


IrishLass


----------



## Scooter (Jan 26, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> This PSA is for those that use silicone ice cube trays that are cursed with the smell freezer-burn...
> 
> The trick: I simply baked the trays in my oven @ 350F/177C.



Wow. Thanks! Do you know if this works on getting EO smell/flavor out of silicone spatulas?


----------

